# Spin -off thread For NW 45 and up



## K_ashanti (Oct 26, 2008)

Post your questions/finds/ favorites here!!!! so we can help each other out

what blushes are yall using??????


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 26, 2008)

I love Raizin blush for a russet matte touch. 

I also really love Dolly Mix and Sweet as Cocoa.

From non-MAC brands I love Taj Mahal blush from NARS.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 26, 2008)

ITA on Raizin! I also use Format, Dolly Mix, Sunbasque, and Laid Back cremeblush.I use Honour and Trace Gold for highlighters. NC50 - Studio Tech and Moistureblend


----------



## K_ashanti (Oct 26, 2008)

i love Taj Mahal one of my favs of all time


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 26, 2008)

I have dollymix.. raizin.. DIRTY PLUM, sweet as cocoa..

would love to try sunbasque... 
has anyone tried a peach colour blush like style or No 22 in MUFE??


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 26, 2008)

MAC:
Petticoat
Dollymix
Merrily
Hipness
Raizin
Sweet as Cocoa

Nars:
Exhibit A
Taj Mahal
Taos
Crazed


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 26, 2008)

Another NW45 chiming in. I have like 20+ MAC blushes now I think but my favorites are:

Merrily
Gleeful
Lovething
Format
Ablaze
Serenely
Soft Flame Beauty Powder
Northern Light/Light Flush/Warmed MSF's
Crushed Bougainvillea - One of my newest favorites! >_<
Nars Exhibit A

*Shadows:*
Nanogold/Solar White/Femme Fi for highlighting colours
Beautiful Iris
Humid
Entremauve piggie
Club
A Little Folie
Beauty Burst
Smoke + Diamonds
Bottlegreen
Carbon
Most blue and teal colours - too many to even list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Lipsticks/Lipglass:*
Port Red
So Scarlett
Immodest
Night Violet
Buoy O Buoy
Cult of Cherry l/g
Sugar Trance l/g
Hothouse l/g
Miss Fizz dazzleglass

I need some more neutral products in my arsenal. Keep em coming ladies >_<


----------



## ElleStar04 (Oct 26, 2008)

I read that Sweet as Cocoa is too late for us NW45+ ladies...it's so pretty, I may go to a mac counter and try it out now....


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleStar04* 

 
_I read that Sweet as Cocoa is too late for us NW45+ ladies...it's so pretty, I may go to a mac counter and try it out now...._

 
You know, Sweet As Cocoa IS really light to be used as a blush on NW45 skin, but I found that it works great as a high lighter.


----------



## d n d (Oct 26, 2008)

Do any of you NW45 ladies use Blunt blush?  If so, do you use it as a contour color?  I purchased it but it is so close to my skin tone I am not sure if I am really accomplishing anything when I put it on.

My current blush collection is small:
Sweet as Cocoa
Raizin
Blunt


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Do any of you NW45 ladies use Blunt blush?  If so, do you use it to contour color?  I purchased it but it is so close to my skin tone I am not sure if I am really accomplishing anything when I put it on._

 
I have Blunt and it is really close to my skin colour too in the summer time but in the cooler months when I'm lighter it is a perfect subtle contour. I use it with the 109 in the hallows of my cheeks. I don't really use it for contouring that often though. I think it's a fantastic matte crease colour for the eyes!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I'm NC45 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I'm using :
Blunt
Format
Razin
Lovejoy
Also use MSFN In Dark... my all over color is Med/Dark.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

*I'm NC45* 
Blunt 
Emote (brush sprayed with Charged water for contour only)
X-Rocks - MY HG - So many Back-ups it's crazy!!
Eversun (HG #2)
Warmed MSF 
Petticoat MSF


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Do any of you NW45 ladies use Blunt blush?  If so, do you use it to contour color?  I purchased it but it is so close to my skin tone I am not sure if I am really accomplishing anything when I put it on.

My current blush collection is small:
Sweet as Cocoa
Raizin
Blunt_

 
I use Blunt as my contour color and I think it works well *shrugs* I don't want a really dramatic contour so I find that a shade that is not too far from my skin tone is a good choice.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 26, 2008)

I love Raizin as a blush, as well as Merrily, Love Thing and Milani's Mai Tai. When I use a highlighter, I like Petticoat ( I lost mine, but now that they're re-issued I can get it again) or one of my NARS multiples. I wanna buy Ambering Rose and Taj Mahal when I het a chance. I like my Multiples as blush, too.


----------



## MrsGooch (Oct 26, 2008)

Merrily (LOVES IT!!!)
Fabulush CCB 
Crushed Bougainvillea (can't pronounce it, but I love it...lol)
Virgin Isle CCB
Format

Non-Mac:
Stila Heat (My first blush)
Bobbi Brown Brownie Shimmer Brick (My all time fav highlighter)

I don't have any Nars blushers yet (yes, shame on me), But on my list is Taj Mahal and Crazed.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I have Blunt and it is really close to my skin colour too in the summer time but in the cooler months when I'm lighter it is a perfect subtle contour. I use it with the 109 in the hallows of my cheeks. I don't really use it for contouring that often though. *I think it's a fantastic matte crease colour for the eyes!*_

 
Wow - That is the most awesome suggestion I have read on Specktra in MONTHS!  Definitely rocking that.


----------



## disastarr (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*I'm NC45* 
Blunt 
Emote (brush sprayed with Charged water for contour only)
X-Rocks - MY HG - So many Back-ups it's crazy!!
Eversun (HG #2)
Warmed MSF 
Petticoat MSF_

 

Which brush do you use to apply X-Rocks? It always comes out way too shimmery on me, even when I use a light hand, I look clownish!


----------



## Ebonyone (Oct 27, 2008)

I love this thread. I got razin first because that's what was always suggested for WOC. I now love Dolly Mix especially in the summer, it gives that fresh face look. Ambering Rose is my new thrill. One gone-by limited edition that is hot is Metal Rock MSF.

I've been trying to settle on a cremeblush so I'm excited to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## seymone25 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow.. I have so many blushes. I will list my MAC and NARS

*MAC*
Ambering Rose
Apple Red (Pro)
Azelea
Blunt
Breezy
Cheery
Coopertone
Deep Pink ^2
Desert Rose
Devil
Dirty Plum
Dollymix
Eversun
Fashion Frenzy
Fever
Flame Red
Flirt & Tease
Format
Frankly Scarlett
Gentle (Sonic Chic)
Gleeful  (Sonic Chic)
Hipness
Honour
House Wine (Pro)
Hushabye
Joyous
Laid Back
Love Joy  (Sonic Chic)
Love Thing  (Sonic Chic)
Lovecrush
Margin
Merrily  (Sonic Chic)
Nuance (Sonic Chic)
OuterWorldly (Moonbathe)
Peachtwist
Peachykeen
Pinch Me
Plum Du Bois (Cult of Cherry)
Raizin
Rhubarb
Salsarose
Sculpt N Shape(Warm Lights/Definitive)
Serenely
Spaced Out (Neo Sci-Fi)
Springsheen
Star Naked (Red She Said)
Style
Sunbasque
Sweet as Cocoa
Trace Gold
True Red (Pro)
X-Rocks (Neo Sci-Fi)


*NARS*
Crazed Blush
Exhibit A Blush
Mata Hari Blush
Mounia Blush
Outlaw Blush
South Beach Multiple
Turkish Red Crème Blush

What can I say I am a blush girl...


----------



## milamonster (Oct 29, 2008)

i love russet blush by lamcome


----------



## belle89 (Oct 31, 2008)

I am now in love with Crushed Bougainvillea. Granted, it's my first blush but I love ittt.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *disastarr* 

 
_Which brush do you use to apply X-Rocks? It always comes out way too shimmery on me, even when I use a light hand, I look clownish!_

 
I use 129 Brush or the 166 contour


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 1, 2008)

could somebody explain how ton contour to me i never can get it?????


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_could somebody explain how ton contour to me i never can get it?????_

 
If you go the Shape & Sculpt Collection thread, there is a really good diagram that I posted about contouring and highlighting. 

And here is a link about contouring on my blog: paix all around: Sculpt and Shape


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 11, 2008)

i got my first two mac blushes to day raizin and loverush!!!!!! i can't wait to use them


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_i got my first two mac blushes to day raizin and loverush!!!!!! i can't wait to use them_

 
You are going to love loverush. I use it with my MAC 187  brush. it is amazing. I think the next blush you should try is format or peachtwist. i think you would love those too.


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 11, 2008)

i will be picking a couple more next week!!! i was alreadyhad my eyes on those the MUA showed them to me


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 12, 2008)

ha ha that is funny.


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 13, 2008)

yoour were right i wore loverush today loved it looked very natural


----------



## iadoremac (Nov 14, 2008)

I use Bobbi Brown Shimmer Blush in Flame ............very pretty


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 15, 2008)

i love razin and sweet as cocoa for my everyday colour, but right now im lovin on burnt pepper (pro) ...it is lovely!!!


----------



## mactaz (Nov 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried Warmed? Does it show up? I just got this and I'm unsure about it.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *disastarr* 

 
_Which brush do you use to apply X-Rocks? It always comes out way too shimmery on me, even when I use a light hand, I look clownish!_

 
I use my 187 or 188; better placement/control with the smaller 188.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mactaz* 

 
_Has anyone tried Warmed? Does it show up? I just got this and I'm unsure about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have and like Warmed.  At NC50, it does show up but it is very subtle.

My blushes:

MAC:
Format 
Raizin
Fab
Goddess
X-Rocks

NARS:
Taj Mahal
Mounia

L'Oreal HIP:
Tickled

MUFE:
Shade 18, Tangerine Matte

I would like to try MAC Spaced Out, but am worried that it might be too light. Any thoughts?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 20, 2008)

Any NW45's wearing NARS blush in Torrid?  It doesn't have a ton of color payoff for me, but I _really_ want to make it work so I am trying it over other blushes.  So far it looks nice with BB's Coral blush and over Constantinople cream blush, but any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 20, 2008)

I love Dollymix and Stark Naked blushes! Put both together and it's so pretty!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Dec 20, 2008)

I love NARS blushes..I am using Taj mahal and Exhibit A. I have MAC format and Raizin as well...I should have Dollymix soon. Everyone raves about it so I felt that I needed to get it.


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have to agree Flame is beautiful..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_I use Bobbi Brown Shimmer Blush in Flame ............very pretty_


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have been going back and forth over whether I should get constantinople. I thought Torrrid would not be a good look for me so I passed over that one.. Whats your thoughts on Constantinople??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Any NW45's wearing NARS blush in Torrid?  It doesn't have a ton of color payoff for me, but I really want to make it work so I am trying it over other blushes.  So far it looks nice with BB's Coral blush and over Constantinople cream blush, but any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!_


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 21, 2008)

Seymone I checked out you're blog and WOW!! You are beautiful! I love your looks! I have a few questions for you so I'm going to send you a PM later.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I have been going back and forth over whether I should get constantinople. I thought Torrrid would not be a good look for me so I passed over that one.. Whats your thoughts on Constantinople??_

 
I like it, but it is subtle, but it works well underneath other shades, like Dolce Vita.


----------



## braidey (Dec 22, 2008)

I am an NW45 and I bought Torrid and I hate that I did no color pay off at all.


----------



## d n d (Dec 22, 2008)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I love Dollymix and Stark Naked blushes! Put both together and it's so pretty![/quote
> 
> I keep reading about Stark Naked.  Is this a must have for WOC?  I missed it at the counter but I may want to order it today while shipping is free.


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 23, 2008)

Aww.. Thanks sis. You made me blush..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Seymone I checked out you're blog and WOW!! You are beautiful! I love your looks! I have a few questions for you so I'm going to send you a PM later._


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will look into that one, I have dolce vita already.. Today I picked up Gueule De Nuit and Casino bronzer..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I like it, but it is subtle, but it works well underneath other shades, like Dolce Vita._


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 23, 2008)

I use Peachtwist alot especially with Nars Mounia as a contour, I like Cherry blushcreme, and Ambering Rose and for Nars its Mounia and Taj Mahal.

I love love love using Bronze CCB as a highlight too. I also have Premeditated CCB and I just used MUFE #72 e/sthe other day on my cheeks and its one of my new faves!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I have been going back and forth over whether I should get constantinople. I thought Torrrid would not be a good look for me so I passed over that one.. Whats your thoughts on Constantinople??_

 
Yeah, I think I am returning Torrid.  I don't know yet though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 24, 2008)

d n d said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21*
> 
> ...


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 24, 2008)

dang I don't have thaat many blushes

I guess I'm slipping


----------



## stephden (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_Thanks for the info. I will look into that one, I have dolce vita already.. Today I picked up Gueule De Nuit and Casino bronzer.._

 

What do you think about the NARS Casino Bronzer?  Dos it show as more of a highlighter?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephden* 

 
_What do you think about the NARS Casino Bronzer?  Dos it show as more of a highlighter?_

 
Yes.  Subtle.  If you want a great shimmery bronzer with more of an effect try LORAC's, or Stila Sun #3 (which is discontinued but very easy to find) or Prescriptives' Bronzing Trio in Dark.  Also Bobbi Brown makes awesome matte bronzers.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 27, 2008)

I posted this on another section on Spectra, but can anyone share their opinion on what shade or similar shade of lipstick Mo'nique is wearing in this photo? :
http://i40.tinypic.com/289wmc0.jpg


----------



## d n d (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesong* 

 
_I posted this on another section on Spectra, but can anyone share their opinion on what shade or similar shade of lipstick Mo'nique is wearing in this photo? :
http://i40.tinypic.com/289wmc0.jpg_

 

I can think of a couple of lipglasses that might be similar-Lovechild l/g and Viva Glam V l/g.  I don't have too many lipsticks in that shade so I am not sure.


----------



## animacani (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I use my 187 or 188; better placement/control with the smaller 188.



I have and like Warmed. At NC50, it does show up but it is very subtle.

My blushes:

MAC:
Format 
Raizin
Fab
Goddess
X-Rocks

NARS:
Taj Mahal
Mounia

L'Oreal HIP:
Tickled

MUFE:
Shade 18, Tangerine Matte

I would like to try MAC Spaced Out, but am worried that it might be too light. Any thoughts?_

 
Is format similar to raizin? I have format but I want raizin too! <3


----------



## Regality101 (Dec 27, 2008)

MAC's mineralize blush in "Love thing" is really pretty.


----------



## lovesong (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone know any good contouring/highlighting colors???


----------



## lovesong (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone know any good contouring/highlighting colors???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesong* 

 
_Anyone know any good contouring/highlighting colors???_

 
I love to contour with Blunt, Reed, or the Sculpt and Shape Duo.  I also love to highlight with a CARGO blush called Topeka.  It is Gorgeous!  MSF's also work well for highlighting.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Is format similar to raizin? I have format but I want raizin too! <3_

 
No they aren't.  Raizin is Matte, Format is Frost.  And besides that the colors are just very different, so it definitely warrants having both.


----------



## Meci (Jan 8, 2009)

My first post I figured should be here with my NW45 & up sisters. The blushes I use are:

Fab- (Barbie collection)
Ambering Rose
Lovecrush (for some reason when i go to Mac I only see Loverush but this was my first Mac blush so they may have changed the name...same color)
Plum D'Bois- probably one of my favs right now (from cult of cherry)
Breezy- I was scared to try this at first because it's so pink but it looks good on my skin
Love Joy

And NYX Blush in copper


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meci* 

 
_My first post I figured should be here with my NW45 & up sisters. The blushes I use are:

Fab- (Barbie collection)
Ambering Rose
Lovecrush (for some reason when i go to Mac I only see Loverush but this was my first Mac blush so they may have changed the name...same color)
Plum D'Bois- probably one of my favs right now (from cult of cherry)
Breezy- I was scared to try this at first because it's so pink but it looks good on my skin
Love Joy

And NYX Blush in copper_

 
Loverush and Lovecrush are two different colors. Loverush is what is currently available, and it's a dusky rose color.  I have both and they are veerry different.  I am not sure when Lovecrush was discontinued.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_Post your questions/finds/ favorites here!!!! so we can help each other out

what blushes are yall using??????_

 

Here are some of the colors of blushes that I am using at this time.  I am using Astarte Cosmetics Blushes in Mango, Red, Brown, and Plum.

In addition, I am also using Milan Mineral's Bronzing Powder in Bajan Princess and Copper Penny.  I am also feeling Krazze which is a bronzey plum which is gorgeous for the evening.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great thread!  I just ordered Crushed Bourgainville.  (I have NO idea how to pronounce that.)  This is my first blush purchase!


----------



## belle89 (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Great thread!  I just ordered Crushed Bourgainville.  (I have NO idea how to pronounce that.)  This is my first blush purchase!_

 
Hopefully you'll love it as much as I do. It was my first blush too. I'm upset I didn't get a backup. I <3 CB


----------



## grapegirlplum (Jan 22, 2009)

I am just getting into the blushes.  I did purchase MSF Petticoat, and I am in love.  I tried the NARS Orgasm Mutiple, and I found that it does nothing for our NW45 skin.  Thanks for the tips ladies, I can't wait to go and try some of the other blushes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shyste (Jan 23, 2009)

???? answered....


----------



## lovesong (Jan 27, 2009)

Cranberry eyeshadow is among my favorite and it show up nicely


----------



## MrsFen (Apr 22, 2013)

Blushes-

  	Just bought: 

  	MAC Desert Rose
  	NARS Tao

  	Already owned: 

  	MAC Sweet as Cocoa
  	MAC Lovejoy
  	MAC Lovething
  	MAC Fever

  	I am NW45 (i think...)


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm NW 50...  Blushes I use currently: Loverush, conjure up, love thing, ambering rose, trace gold, sweet as cocoa, breezy, dollymix, and tarte blushing bride.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 5, 2013)

We need to revive this thread ladies!!! I love Mac "notable", don't hear much people mentioning this blush! It's a natural blush for us, ladies


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 5, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I'm NW 50...  Blushes I use currently: Loverush, conjure up, love thing, ambering rose, trace gold, sweet as cocoa, breezy, dollymix, and tarte blushing bride.


  I adore Loverush as well


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 6, 2013)

Ladies, I need a matte "transition color" to go in that space between my brow bone and where I've applied my color shadow...what's a good one for NW50...Cork? Handwritten?  I need suggestions! MAC or otherwise (if not MAC, something sold at Sephora).


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (May 6, 2013)

Have you tried Mac Saddle?


Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I need suggestions! MAC or otherwise (if not MAC, something sold at Sephora).


----------



## sagehen (May 7, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I need suggestions! MAC or otherwise (if not MAC, something sold at Sephora).


	swiss chocolate?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 7, 2013)

I haven't tried those two but I'll check them out!


----------



## sss215 (May 7, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Ladies, I need a matte "transition color" to go in that space between my brow bone and where I've applied my color shadow...what's a good one for NW50...Cork? Handwritten?  I need suggestions! MAC or otherwise (if not MAC, something sold at Sephora).


  Saddle, brown down, brown script, by MAC MUFE 161 and 162


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 7, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I haven't tried those two but I'll check them out!


  Saddle and cork are good mentions. Mac uniterrupted pro longwear e/s is my new staple transitional color.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 7, 2013)

I love saddle, texture, brown script is great for a warm look...handwritten is better for a crease color


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (May 8, 2013)

All good choices! I just need one that I can use with every look


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 8, 2013)

Saddle and texture are my everyday choices...saddle is more subdued than texture.  Texture has a lil shimmer to it


----------



## MrsFen (May 10, 2013)

What's a good neutral MAC lid color for NW45s? I want a matte in particular, but am open to shimmery/frosts as well. Something okay for work!


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 10, 2013)

Maybe cork as a lid color. I have also used saddle as a lid color and for neutral sparkly I love amber lights


----------



## MrsFen (May 10, 2013)

Thanks! I currently do not have a lot of mac shadows and I was thinking about gettting Cork actually. I currently have, Shroom, Patina, Woodwinked, Brun, and All that Glitters.


auriannjag42 said:


> Maybe cork as a lid color. I have also used saddle as a lid color and for neutral sparkly I love amber lights


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 10, 2013)

MrsFen said:


> What's a good neutral MAC lid color for NW45s? I want a matte in particular, but am open to shimmery/frosts as well. Something okay for work!


  Mac 'girlie' e/s is nice neutral pink. 'Arena' is nice too!


----------

